# Toro 621 E/ZE/QZE



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Good afternoon all! 

A new member here from Iowa. I have a 3 wide, by 3 long driveway, plus sidewalk.

I was looking at the Toro 621 E/ZE/QZE line-up and wondering if anyone had comments?

Typically we get the 2"-6" with every once in awhile we get the big doozy with 12"+, however that's normally a once every few years storm.

I was also looking at the 2-stage, especially for the end of driveway junk  but, I don't think my situation warrants that purchase. Yes/no?

Thanks for any help, comments and suggestions!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello riverpilot, welcome to SBF!! i just finished using my old toro 2450E, a great machine and if the 621 is anything like it ( and it is ) it will be great also ( jmho ) but i picked up an older toro 521E two stage that i've come to really like also. its hard to bleave that both machines are 5hp as the 521 seems to out power the 2450 is some cases in other cases when the snow is right the 2450 is faster


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a 2-stage, but the extra money, extra space to store, etc... are all negatives to me. 

I've got about a week or two to think about it. Long term forecasts are calling for a very snowy February.. ugh


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't wait a week or two cause when it snows is when everyone goes out looking to buy a snowblower


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Riverpilot said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> 
> Typically we get the 2"-6" with every once in awhile we get the big doozy with 12"+, however that's normally a once every few years storm.


For the type of snow you describe, a Toro single-stage sounds like just the thing..perfect for your climate. Single-stage machines generally do better on the smaller snowfalls, 1" to 4", and they do better in wet and slushy snow..

For that rare 12"+, I would go with the bigger end of the Toro single-stage lineup..but IMO that should be a great machine for you.

Scot


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

I reckon I'll end up with the 621E if there is one in stock. The reason I need to wait a week or two... Christmas time..  Takes a bit to recover from that. lol...

I've got 2 hardware stores, a Toro dealership and HD. I was trying to get a bit off the other day and reserve one, but.. no go on the Toro dealership. Guess I should have purchased in the spring when they're clearing out old inventory. 

Or, I could always just suck it up for this year, and see what prices are come spring.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

There is always craigslist, but without a warranty.


----------

